# Lifted the rock today and found this ????



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like a sponge, but I do not know for sure. Please help to identify



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

some type of sponge?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

it looks like some ind of a sponge with little cyiano on it.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

algae. I have some in my tank also. Quick growing stuff.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

seeing it wet might be easyer to tell.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

when in doubt throw it out (works while looking in the fridge too!)

Could be a sponge, or a fast growing algae seen in new setups.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> when in doubt throw it out (works while looking in the fridge too!)
> 
> Could be a sponge, or a fast growing algae seen in new setups.


+1. It is always good idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

